# Recomendations - High gloss "wet look" wax around £40 budget..



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

The wax im currently using is due to run out. Ive been using AG Aqua Wax, as i bought it before i signed up to DW.

*1. **What im after are afew recomendations for waxes giving a really high gloss "wet look" for around the £40 mark, as this is my budget.*

*2. Im currently not using a Pre-wax cleaner, what would you recomend in the average price range?*

*3. Would i be right in thinking a more durable protection product would be a sealant rather than a natural wax?*

Ive seen afew names pop up quite frequently, these being *AG HD wax*, *Dodo Juice*, and *Colinite*.

If you ask me weather im interested in durabilty, then id have to say perhaps, but the overall wet look finish is what im truely after.

My car is a Audi TT in Nimbus Grey Clearcoat Metalic.


















All help appreciated :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I know you asked about a wax but blackfires wet diamond sealent would look great on that, over their gloss enhancing polish. You could always add midnight sun wax to it at a later date. I think there is a set for sale in the sales section actually:thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Lusso Oro


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

stangalang said:


> I know you asked about a wax but blackfires wet diamond sealent would look great on that, over their gloss enhancing polish. You could always add midnight sun wax to it at a later date. I think there is a set for sale in the sales section actually:thumb:


Was just editing my post actually "3."

Im not really looking to buy any further polishes, as iv just bought Menz 203s and 85D.

But i have also seen Blackhole mentioned afew times, is it not best for black cars?


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

evotuning said:


> Lusso Oro


Please go on...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Simpson. said:


> Was just editing my post actually "3."
> 
> Im not really looking to buy any further polishes, as iv just bought Menz 203s and 85D.
> 
> But i have also seen Blackhole mentioned afew times, is it not best for black cars?


The gep is more a glaze/gloss enhancer than a true polish like menz, you use it by hand it is a good product. They say the blackfires range is good on black but its just good full stop. On a dark metallic like yours 2 coats of the sealent would look dripping wet, and the wax would then add the depth


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Whats gep?

Ive got AG UDS, some consider this a glaze? is that right?

Il bare what youv said in mind and check it out. 

Would you not use either a wax or a sealent and not both?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

*1. What im after are afew recomendations for waxes giving a really high gloss "wet look" for around the £40 mark, as this is my budget.*
I'd try the ClearKote range - please see the link below, through a set of three products I think you can make dark cars look dripping wet for around your budget for the three products...
*2. Im currently not using a Pre-wax cleaner, what would you recomend in the average price range?*
Meguiars Step 1 product (their cleaner) is very good at around £8, I always use it when claying a car.
*3. Would i be right in thinking a more durable protection product would be a sealant rather than a natural wax?*
Depends on the product I think, not compared enough sealants to be able to give you a weighted answer.

Here's a link to the ClearKote products I used, a couple on here and the car looks very wet and deep:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=119157

I also rate Autobrite's Black Magic wax....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Simpson. said:


> Whats gep?
> 
> Ive got AG UDS, some consider this a glaze? is that right?
> 
> ...


Think of gep and uds as the same product type:thumb:. Their wax and sealent are designed to work together to create the illusion of wetness and depth. Check out polished blisses website for details i highly recomend all their products


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

No doubt about it - Lime Prime Lite under Supernatural.

A winning combination.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> No doubt about it - Lime Prime Lite under Supernatural.
> 
> A winning combination.


Mr Cloverleaf, you're tempting me with that suggestion! Must give Supernatural a try sometime....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Think of gep and uds as the same product type:thumb:. Their wax and sealent are designed to work together to create the illusion of wetness and depth. Check out polished blisses website for details i highly recomend all their products


Ah yes, been on there before, will go n have a look. And just realised what gep stands for lol.



Red_Cloverleaf said:


> No doubt about it - Lime Prime Lite under Supernatural.
> 
> A winning combination.


Cant afford Super Natural im afaid. Well...I can..but dont wanna spend £100 on wax.


----------



## S3 Nattie (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry is this is a silly question but what is the difference in wax and sealant please.

Nathan


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Collinite 476s


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

A good combo IMO is LLusso Revitalizing Creme and Coly 915. 

The Creame will give a nice finish under the long lasting 915. :thumb: A wet look and long lasting shine. The 915 has Nuba in it too.

All in for your £40. £25 wax and £12 - £13 for the creame.

The lenght of time you get out of any product will depend on your milage, weather etc. I would guess an average would be about 3 months or more for the 915. I used 476 on a car in Nov last year and it gave out about March so it took winter ok, with all the wet, salt etc.

Cheers


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

@ Simpson..

I'll be over at Charlie's from TT spares soon, I'll let you know, and bring a bunch of waxes for you to try if you so desire.. He is in Bletchly..

The Lusso Revitalizing Creme is lovely stuff..


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Dodo Juice Lime prime (if you want some abbraisiveness) Lime Prime Lite (if you dont) for the cleanser.

Then either Dodo Juice Purple Haze (soft wax) or Dodo Juice Blue Velvet (hard wax). If you wanted to stretch your budget you could go for the pro versions.

If you really want you can by sample pots of these from some of the traders on here so you can try them to see if you like. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

PB Black Hole covered with Collinite 476s


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

S3 Nattie said:


> Sorry is this is a silly question but what is the difference in wax and sealant please.
> 
> Nathan


 Wax is natural, Sealants are man made.

Sealants tend to last longer, and give a more durable shiny look, in contrast, Wax is slightly less durable but gives a glossier look.

You can layer wax ontop of a sealant, but not the other way around.

Go to the poilished bliss website...all the information you need is on there :thumb:


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

S3 Nattie said:


> Sorry is this is a silly question but what is the difference in wax and sealant please.
> 
> Nathan


A sealant is 100% synthetic LSP, and a wax is a mixture of synthetic and natural ingredients.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

chillly said:


> Collinite 476s


x2, 476s is very reflective, just like a mirror :argie:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Collins 845 insulate wax is in my opinion one hell of a wet looking wax all I really use now.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Scotch said:


> A good combo IMO is LLusso Revitalizing Creme and Coly 915.
> 
> The Creame will give a nice finish under the long lasting 915. :thumb: A wet look and long lasting shine. The 915 has Nuba in it too.
> 
> ...


I think your the guy that made his own wax right?..:thumb:

I do around 1200 miles a month, so durabilty may actually be needed. 
It seems Colinite is 1 of the most durable waxes after some reading, Especially in the winter months,so this is potentially what il may go for.

Whats difference between 476 and 915 i havnt been able to find out..?
Cheers for the info dude.



qstix said:


> @ Simpson..
> 
> I'll be over at Charlie's from TT spares soon, I'll let you know, and bring a bunch of waxes for you to try if you so desire.. He is in Bletchly..
> 
> The Lusso Revitalizing Creme is lovely stuff..


Much appreciated but may be on the brink of loosing my job so id say hold off for now, may be in touch in the future though pal. :thumb:



Spuj said:


> Dodo Juice Lime prime (if you want some abbraisiveness) Lime Prime Lite (if you dont) for the cleanser.
> 
> Then either Dodo Juice Purple Haze (soft wax) or Dodo Juice Blue Velvet (hard wax). If you wanted to stretch your budget you could go for the pro versions.
> 
> If you really want you can by sample pots of these from some of the traders on here so you can try them to see if you like. :thumb:


Yeah was interested in the samples, seen them around n there a good idea tbh, espcially if you dont wana blow £50 in one go.

But then i read this thread:
"*Do the expensive waxes really make a difference?"*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=172073&highlight=worth

It seemed that there was actually very little in it between the expensive and medium range waxes with some honest truths coming from those who spend big, saying it was more a "personal preference" thing.

A difference by eye was almost non apparent in most cases, and really it came down to how they were like to use and maintain. Wich is why i always "hmmmm  " wen it comes to thinking about purchasing the Dodo range @ £30-£50 a pot... I think im also a tight **** bargain hunter when it boils down to it too :lol:

1 thing i am keen to do is test Collinte's durabilty in winter.

*Any more information very much welcome guys. *

*( i think im being converted to Collinite)*


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguelgomes said:


> x2, 476s is very reflective, just like a mirror :argie:





Mirror Finish said:


> Collins 845 insulate wax is in my opinion one hell of a wet looking wax all I really use now.


Pictures of your Collinte finishes guys? Please


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

915 it is 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=174630&highlight=collinite&page=2


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Simpson. said:


> 915 it is
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=174630&highlight=collinite&page=2


Nice choice, you will not regret:thumb:, aply thin layers (almost invisible), do the swipe test, and remove the wax with a nice MF towel


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Miguelgomes said:


> Nice choice, you will not regret:thumb:, aply thin layers (almost invisible), do the swipe test, and remove the wax with a nice MF towel


:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Simpson. said:


> Pictures of your Collinte finishes guys? Please


Most of my write up's and cars on web site have Colies 845. Durability with 2 coats 6 months plus, plus bird poo does not stick to it, just wipes off.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

845 IW gives wetter finish due to more oils, the glaze offers the most to the wet finish, so I would second the Clearkote Triplets.


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Most of my write up's and cars on web site have Colies 845. Durability with 2 coats 6 months plus, plus bird poo does not stick to it, just wipes off.


Ah good because the last spot of bird **** was an **** for me to remove!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

My choice would be Lime Prime Lite --> Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub, absolutely great combo :thumb:


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

As ive had 4 pages of results i thought why not add a poll as a quick reference. Feel free to add your vote!

Cheers guys your being very helpful! :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

*Some polish (light abrassive) and Pre-wax cleaner can adds a high gloss :*
-Dodo Lime Prime Lite
-Optimum Polish II
-P21s Paintwork Cleanser

*Waxes Can adds high gloss and a lot of "wetness" :*
-Zymol Glasur 
-P21s Concours wax
-Smartwax Concourse

Dodo SN can adds stunning high gloss but in my eyes it didn't looks wet , Dodo SN adds great gloss with super clarity and surface looks 
very flat and Pure .


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

CliveP said:


> Mr Cloverleaf, you're tempting me with that suggestion! Must give Supernatural a try sometime....
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


You'll not regret it, Clive Old Boy. :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I will throw the Werkstatt Carnauba Kit into the mix on that TT


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Simpson. said:


> You can layer wax ontop of a sealant, but not the other way around.


Dodo Red Mist is technically a spray sealant which you can apply over wax :lol::wave:


----------

